# ***Official Saltwater Boys Redfish Tournament***



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

*Redfish Tournament Rules/Regulations*

*PARTICIPATION*


All Texas State, Coast Guard & Federal laws and regulations shall apply at all times.
All Texas Parks & Wildlife regulations shall apply at all times including La. Dept. of Wildlife & Fisheries if fishing in La. waters.
All contestants must have a valid fishing license.
All persons per boat must be paid contestants of Official Tournament and abide by all Tournament rules and regulations. Texas Slot Size limits apply to the Tournament.
Non-contestants are NOT allowed in paid contestants' boats anytime during Official Tournament hours.
*Sponsors and organizers (including the Saltwater Boys) are not responsible for accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.*
Any contestant found to be in violation of any Tournament rules and/or regulations will be subject to disqualification from thistournament and all future tournaments.
If any one team member is in violation of any Tournament rules and/or regulations, the entire team will be disqualified.
All contestants must submit to a polygraph test if requested.
Participants under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a parent or adult with written parental permission.
Tournament will be held May 4th, 2013. Tournament hours are from earliest launch at 5:30 a.m. - 3 p.m. Weigh-In Scales Open at Noon.
Protests must be submitted in writing with a $100 protest fee by 3:15 pm on Tournament day to a Tournament Director. If protest is found to be true, monies will be returned. If protest is false, monies will be forfeited to tournament.
*REGISTRATION AND ENTRY FEE:*


Entry form with complete entry fee must be paid in full upon signing the rules & regulations. Fee and forms must be received before end of Captain's Meeting on Friday, May 3, 2013. Cash only at Captain's Meeting.
Captain's Meeting is mandatory for Team Captain or by at least one Team Contestant.
Captain's meeting begins at 5:30 pm until 6:30 pm will be held at Daley's Hunt "N" Fish in building behind the store.
Side Pot (heaviest slot redfish) entry ends at end of captain meeting.
Entry fee is $200 per team. No refund or substitution of entry fees for any reason.
You are allowed a max of 3 people per boat or team. Kayak teams shall not exceed a maximum of 3 contestants.
*Launching and Boat rules*


Teams may launch as early as 5:30 a.m. Trailering of boat is allowed. Teams can launch from any Texas Ramp. Tournament staff will do some random boat checks at some launch locations. Sunrise is at 6:29 a.m. on Tournament day.
Teams may start fishing at 6 a.m.
A kayak team shall launch together if more than 1 kayak.
In the spirit of making this challenge, artificial baits or lures only may be used in tournament. No live or dead bait may be used. No chumming allowed.
No cast nets allowed in boat. All fish shall be taken by rod & reel only.
Life jackets are required for each person in boat or kayak.
Kayak teams shall not fish farther apart than 50 yards from each other.
Public waters only - no boundaries. No bank or pier fishing.
*WEIGH-IN, SPORTSMANSHIP, AND CONSERVATION*


Sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation are expected from every participant.
No boat, without permission, may fish within 50 yards of another boat or kayak that has their anchor down or the trolling motor down in the locked position.
Wade fishing is permitted but contestants must remain 100 yards away from other teams.
Designated check in and weigh in will be at the Walter Umphrey Sate Park.
Fish Do Not have to be weighed in alive. We do encourage release of live fish.
Any artificially weighted or preserved fish will disqualify the Team.
Only Texas slot size Redfish will be weighed in. Tagged over size Redfish is not allowed.
Weigh in stations will open at 12 noon.
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be determined by heaviest stringer. A maximum of a 2 redfish stringer is allowed.
A 4th prize or Bonus prize will be awarded to the *Team's contestant* that catches the Redfish (slot size) with the most spots. See Bonus Prize area for more details here.
Teams must submit their stringer (2 fish max) at one time. Fish will not be weighed in at separate times.
No contestant may have more than the legal possession limit of fish at any time during Official Tournament hours.
All Teams must have their fish in the Check In line by 3 p.m. A minimum of one team member shall be in Check-In line with your Team's fish by 3 pm deadline or your Team will be disqualified.
There will be a Check-In table at the Check-In line that will issue a weigh-in slip including check in time to present to the weigh master at the weigh in station.
After weigh in, Team Captain or a Team Contestant will initial the weigh in slip if in agreement and give it to the tournament recorder.
Any ties will be determined by the combined length of the fish turned in per prize category. If a tie still exists, then recorded Check in time will determine winner.
Teams are allowed only one trip thru weigh in line with fish.
Contestants are to be attentive to litter, should make every effort to maintain their trash and dispose of it properly.
If the tournament is canceled for any reason it will be held the following Saturday.
*Side Pot Prize*


Side pot is $60 per team.
Side Pot is the heaviest slot redfish of your 2 fish stringer weighed in.
The winning will be awarded 50% of the total Side Pot buy in. Other 50% is for benefit.
You are only eligible to win the side pot if your team has paid the $60 side pot fee.
*Bonus Prize - Most Spots*


There will be a prize awarded to the *Team's contestant *only who catches the redfish with the most spots. Only one prize is awarded. This is not a team prize.
This fish may be an extra fish or part of your Team's 2 fish stringer
Touching spots count as 1 spot.
Only if a Team brings an Extra fish (3rd fish) for Bonus Prize, then Team or Contestant shall declare which fish is for Bonus Prize and not for Stringer at Weigh-In table prior to any measurement or weight taken. The Extra fish will not be part of the Stringer.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

We seriously appreciate all the help we have received from Mike and Jim of the Triangle Tail Chasers as well as Tony from Cops Helping Kids. These guys have helped us build this benefit and put this together. All of the proceeds go to Boys Haven here in Beaumont Texas. If you are not familiar with Boys Haven then please check them out.

http://boyshaven.com/

We will have a couple of designated sign in Days at Daileys Hunt N Fish. We will announce those sign in days as they get closer. Until then if You would like to register please contact us.

Jusselin 409.782.0165 or Eric 409.350.1433


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

SB1.......PM sent


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

We would like to thank our new sponsor for the tournament. They are sponsors here as well.

1. http://daleyshuntnfish.com/ If you have not had the chance to meet Keith Daley then you need to clear out a spot in your schedule to visit him and his store. Never in my life have I met such a cool guy. Keith is A1 when it comes to people and his store offers things that most people do not. We were so surprised to walk in and find stacks of Chicken Boy product there. Go Visit Keith today!

Thank you sponsors so much for making this a success!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CAPTAINS MEETING: I have gotten several calls and messages about the Captains Meeting so I would like to announce some things here for clarity.*

*The meeting will be held at Daleys Hunt & Fish Friday May 3rd. We will Be passing out gift cards that night (as door prizes) to several places including Daleys. We will end the meeting on time so if you get a gift card to Daleys you can spend it that night if you wish! There will be food =) We will be feeding all the teams Links that night and drinks. Come hungry and bring the the entire team!*

Hopefully this covers any questions any one else had as well.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

****NEW SPONSOR UPDATE****

1.) http://billystix.com/ Billy is One amazing man! 73 years young and hand building his rods. To be honest with you I had a bitter taste in my mouth for custom rods and NEVER thought I would own one myself. Billy changed my mind with one phone call. This man is a walking wealth of knowledge on all things fishing! Billy contacted us and wanted to help the cause for the kids. Thank you Billy! They don't make them like you any more!









2.) http://www.duckcommander.com/ The duck boys themselves have gotten back with us and accepted our sponsorship request! They have been absolutely amazing people to talk to. If you view their websites event page it is filled with youth rallys all over. They broke the mold after these guys were created. Not only do they have an amazing heart but they put it into action! Thank you Duck Commander!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

****Sponsor Update****

When we get a new sponsor for the tournament we like to mention them here. One reason to give them recognition, and another just to let you guys know who the people are helping this benefit. Boys Haven is a HUGE advocate in the Beaumont area and any one willing to help them is a HUGE help to our community.

1. http://watercraftplusllc.com/ - Some super cool people over at WCP. They have been very helpful and very easy to talk to as well. Eric runs the place and has a wealth of knowledge about all things fishing! Give them a call or stop by their store!

2. http://copshelpingkids.com/ - Tony has been an A1 guy from the get go! With out him and the Triangle Tail Chasers we would not be having this event! Tony has helped with a lot of behind the scene stuff. We plan on fidhing this tournament ourself. If you have not visited his website please do so. Tony and Cops helping kids are fishing for the same reason we are...THE KIDS!

Thanks every one for viewing!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, I forgot to announce, We will be having an early bird registration reward! We will be signing up teams at Daleys Hunt & Fish ( http://daleyshuntnfish.com/ ) April 6th from 11 am - 3pm.

Here are the details!

*If you sign up on or before April 6th your team has a chance to win their entry fee back! Yes we said that correctly, Your team has a chance to win your entry fee back if you sign up on or before April 6th!*

Hope to see you guys/gals out at Daleys!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, here is the beauty that duck commander sent us a week or so ago. This baby will be at the captains meeting the night before the tournament. It's an autographed poster of each of the duck men. They are probably some of the nicest people you could ever talk to. This will be a raffle item and the tickets will only be $10 each.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Would like to thank txAdam at castaway for donating rods/wader belts and tackle tote vests to the tournament. We happen to meet Adam at the Houston fishing show and what a cool guy he is!

Visit their websites

http://www.castawayrods.com/

www.FishAndHunt.com


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Getting lots of calls about the tournament!!! Mailed out several registration forms this past week, don't forget guy/gals if you get your registration form back to us by April 6th you could win your teams entry fee back!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

So Adam over at Castaway pretty much hooked it up for you guys that are entering the tournament.

(3) Go2 rods split grip cork handles
(3) Wade belts with plyers and floating stringers
(3) Tote vests
(3) Trucker style hats

All seen in this picture here. The rods will go to first place team. We have a chronarch on one and a Lews Tournament MG on another. Waiting on the third reel to come in =)

The rest can be won at the captains meetings. We can't thank Castaway enough for what they shipped us. They took time out of their schedule and really sent us some great items. Thank you Adam and Castawy for helping us with this fund raiser for Boys Haven!

Here are some pictures.



















Through out the remaining weeks we will be posting pictures of door prizes as well!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys and gals! Just wanted to address a couple of things. To clear it up for every one you can fish anywhere in Texas, actually you can launch anywhere in Texas and drive to any place you want as long as its public water. Only the weigh in will be at Walter umphrey park (the causeway). So you do not have to fish just Sabine. 

Also we have people who are looking for possible team mates, so if you need a buddy to fish this with please message me!!!! We can fill your boats!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it goes without saying that Keith Daley is the man. As far as fish and Tackle stores in our area he has our support. Here is a good reason why too. 

We will be GIVING these boys away at the captains meeting!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Come visit us at Daleys!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Half an hour left in early registration.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you to tony and cops helping kids for showing up yesterday and showing support! 

We have a couple of more forms to pick up from Daleys Monday. We should be able to announce the winner of early registration tomorrow evening.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Tim Roberts team were the lucky winners of early registration!!!

There is still time to register for the tournament. Up until the captains meeting we will be accepting registrations!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

We would like to thank trout support for their donation. 

Visit these guys at troutsupport.com

We have 2 of their DVDs and they are extremely informational and well worth the coins it takes to buy them!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Sure was nice to talk to Danny from Shady Cajin. I am so sorry that I was busy today Danny. Shady Cajin has donated some very sweet product that will be up for grabs at the tournament! If you are looking for fish grips and other items like polarized glasses that won't break the bank then hit up http://www.shadycajin.com/

Sorry my desk was a mess....very very busy today lol


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> Hey guys and gals! Just wanted to address a couple of things. To clear it up for every one you can fish anywhere in Texas, actually you can launch anywhere in Texas and drive to any place you want as long as its public water. Only the weigh in will be at Walter umphrey park (the causeway). So you do not have to fish just Sabine.
> 
> Also we have people who are looking for possible team mates, so if you need a buddy to fish this with please message me!!!! We can fill your boats!!!!


Just to clarify because we have had questions , you can fish any public water , the fish are to be Texas limit on size which is 20-28 inches
Thanks


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

Also we would like to add that if you would like to bring your own check stick to the captains meeting to compare to the check stick that will be used at weigh in you can.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

The captains meeting will be inside tonight! Hope to see you guys at Daleys 5:30


----------

